# Amazon's July 16, 2018 Mess



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Currently Amazon is  having a known problem with all Echo devices -- say "Echo (wake name)" and mostly you get "Sorry, something went wrong" or nothing.  

I'm not happy.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Still not working.  No music, radio, anything out of Echos, Shows, etc., etc., etc.  It's all currently worthless.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

For Amazon's mess yesterday, ALL Prime accounts and ALL Amazon Music Unlimited accounts should be extended by a month.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm sorry you are having trouble with yours.  All of mine were working just fine yesterday and today.  I don't know how widespread the problem was, but this was the first time I remember seeing a notice in the app mentioning that they were experiencing delays in processing.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> I'm sorry you are having trouble with yours. All of mine were working just fine yesterday and today. I don't know how widespread the problem was, but this was the first time I remember seeing a notice in the app mentioning that they were experiencing delays in processing.


I called Amazon Echo number. CS said they were aware of a widespread problem. Wait a while and try for music, etc. again. At some point during the afternoon I played music for a little while. Then late night got a radio station via Tune-In. Stopped that. A little later wanted to play soft music when I went to bed. Nothing, absolutely NOTHING. Working this morning. Knock on wood.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I couldn’t get into my prime streaming account last night. It had forgotten by name and password, and was running so slow each keypress took over 10 seconds to register.  It works now though.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometimes I get sick and tired of technology.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Sometimes I get sick and tired of technology.


 So do I. I spent four days messing about trying to get a Nest thermostat working. It kept shutting down my air-conditioner at inopportune times, and the daytime temperature outside is 100° here in the Texas. It took three service calls from the A/C repair people (who installed it) to finally get the thermostat replaced. It appears to be fixed in the short term. Luckily I'm on a priority maintenance contract.

I have pretty much stopped using a desktop or laptop computer for anything. I use my iPad instead. Because It Just Works.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I still use word processing (MS Word) so need computer for that.  My MacBook Pro is it.  It just works.  (Rarely have a problem.)  Never got into tablets much.  Have an old Fire tablet that still works for as much as I use it for.  And then there's the smartphone which in my case is an iPhone 6 Plus.  For me it's a camera with phone (and too much else) attached.  I get exasperated with it.  Everything on it and everything it can do is getting too complicated.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a desktop and a laptop that I almost never use nowadays. It is all iPad (or iPhone).


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have a desktop and a laptop that I almost never use nowadays. It is all iPad (or iPhone).


Obviously I'm pretty late to this thread, but Claw, I thought you were an Android user sometime back?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Obviously I'm pretty late to this thread, but Claw, I thought you were an Android user sometime back?


I'm late too, but I've used iPads since the release day of the first version. Always preferred them to any Android or Amazon tablet. Three years ago, for a variety of reasons, the most important being security and delays in getting OS updates, I actually switched to a fruity phone as well! I don't regret it, and am currently rocking a iPhone X Max


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not into tablets generally.  Got an iPad1 that totally quit working just recently.  I've had a couple Fires that I used.  They were OK.  When my MacBook Pro was in the hospital recently, decided I needed an iPad to fill the five day void.  I have an iPhone 6 Plus but didn't like working on it.  (I'm not attached to my cell phone the way the rest of the world is.)  I do like the iPad6.  It's an iPhone without the phone.


----------

